# you can help your self if you want to



## letsdosomethngaboutit (Jun 27, 2003)

I've decided, i'm fed up with feeling anxious all the time, whats the point in worrying about something if you can't do anything about it? Whats the point in crying over spilt milk? so they say. The reason we worry about our problems not because it really matters but because of what other people think of us isn't it? That's the bottom line. But if we are ashamed of ourselves, then who can expect others to like us? We should be proud. Yeh we've got an embarrassing problem, but we have to put our problems into perspective, is our problem really that bad? That bad that we have to loose sleep over it? Lets appreciate the good things we have got rather than the bad things we can't do anything about. Feeling better? I hope so, remember, think postively, that is the key to happiness!my heart goes out to all of you,


----------



## Mrspoopsalot (Jul 14, 2003)

That was a very nice post, and I only wish I could be like that. I always try to think of the "good" things but somehow it always turns out to be thinking of the worse! I don't understand myself! And thereore I don't know how to deal with my problems. Maybe some day???


----------

